# APRIL PHOTO CONTEST. "Jay 415" is the WINNER!



## fender66 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've cleaned up this thread and here are your entries. Thanks to all of you who took the time to enter. I saw some real discussions with this months topic and I liked that.

Remember...when you vote, you need to vote for the photo that you think is the BEST "Macro" photograph.

This month's prize will be #3 from the following loot. (a bag of Havoc swim baits)

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## fender66 (Apr 4, 2012)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> How about these, fender?



That is better if you don't have a macro lens. Out of all the photos you've posted....the reel is the closest to being a "macro" shot. I guess I wasn't prepared for all the discrepancies that this topic can cause.

Maybe this will help..... [-o< .

Here are many examples of macro photos: https://www.google.com/search?q=macro+photo&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=0WJ8T9CeF8e8twfOqfSSDQ&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=1039

Macrophotography is: close-up photography, usually of very small subjects. Classically a macrophotograph is one in which the size of the subject on the negative/film plane is greater than life size. However in modern use it refers to a finished photograph of a subject at greater than life size.

What I don't want to see (for example) is a cropped photo of the "man on first base" that has been taken from a photo of the entire field. Make sense? Most digital cameras today (even cheaper ones) have settings for "close up" photos. That is what you should be using.

If you have any questions....don't hesitate to ask. Again....I guess I wasn't prepared for all the discrepancies that this topic can cause. #-o


----------



## Kochy (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's mine.

"I'm bored, Let's go catch some fish."


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 6, 2012)

Let's Go Fishin'


----------



## pelagicbldr (Apr 11, 2012)

This frog is waiting for more water, or hiding from a big bass on "Fishiding"


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 12, 2012)

Found this flower in the yard just after the frost had melted one morning. It is about he size of a penny/nickel.

I only cropped and flipped this image - (you should see the version I did by merging two photos photoshop) - I may change the photo before contest end if I'm allowed


----------



## Codeman (Apr 12, 2012)

fender66 said:


> This thread is for posting your photo for the APRIL PHOTO CONTEST. The winning photographer will win one of the following prizes picked by random # when voting starts.
> 
> *APRIL THEME "MACRO" (or close up if you don't have a macro lens)*
> 
> ...



OK just to clarify, shot after April first of last year is ok? Not April 1st this year? My entry was shot March 30th 2012.

Dogwoods didn't last long this year. Just a minor level tweak to put a little more light in, no cropping, or color changes.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 12, 2012)

This is a Macro photo... crack is only maybe 1/8 inch:






it shows the oar crack I'm trying to repair and the background scenery isn't too bad.


----------



## spiderman0423 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lighting the deck


----------



## possom813 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's my entry, taken today


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 21, 2012)

Had a spare moment the other day to snap this shot in the backyard. 

B/W conversion done in Silver Efex Pro 2, so let me know if that exceeds the rules, Chris. No problem here if I need to remove it. 






EXIF Information: 
File date: 2012:04:16 21:13:12 
Camera make: NIKON CORPORATION 
Camera model: NIKON D3000 
Date/Time: 2012:04:16 18:05:54 
Resolution: 724 x 600 
Flash used: No (auto) 
Focal length: 45.0mm (35mm equivalent: 67mm) 
Exposure time: 0.033 s (1/30) 
Aperture: f/5.3 
Focus dist.: 0.38m 
ISO equiv.: 400 
Whitebalance: Auto


----------



## Jay415 (Apr 22, 2012)

Found this little guy while fishing today. He was swimming along side my boat.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's my official entry, a white bass I called "Jaws":


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not much of a photographer but here is my photo, taken this afternoon. My youngest boy and his first perch, and a nice one at that........... 12.75 inches!


----------



## fender66 (May 2, 2012)

Okay guys.....Again, I'm late. I had a wisdom tooth pulled yesterday and didn't get to officially END this contest. Consider this thread closed. Voting will start tomorrow after the following takes place (I want to be fair).

There are a couple of you that have multiple images posted. Please pick the ONE photo that YOU are submitting and delete the others. IF this is not done by time I sign on tonight after 9:00PM CST (after I get home from my daughter's school concert)...I will pick the photo that I think is the best entry and you will be stuck with my pick.

Also, to everyone that has entered....I'm not going to call out names, but there are a few pictures posted that are not "macro" photos. I'm giving you a chance to delete your photos before the voting starts. I only ask this as a favor to not "muddy up" the voting process for those that have posted correctly. I will NOT delete any photos for the reason of not fitting the "macro" bill...I only mention this to be fair to the others.

I'm NOT going to lock this topic, but I do ask everyone to NOT post further comments to this thread. If you have questions....please PM me. I'm pretty quick to answer.

May's contest and theme will be announced and start tomorrow.

Thanks to ALL who have entered. There's quite a few this month.


----------



## fender66 (May 18, 2012)

Okay TinBoaters...Voting has ended for April's contest. With this month's contest, we have had a few people confused. *This ONLY stresses the point that you have to "read the rules" BEFORE you enter.*

It looks like Johny25 has earned the most votes for his photo........however, he has personally contacted me and has withdrawn from the contest with the following message. 

Hey fender : ) I think maybe the photo I posted is not really considered macro? Like I said I know nothing about photography or the terms that go with it. I had my camera on macro and just figured that would be good lol...... I know that I can't get a much closer pic than that with my camera before is refuses to focus properly. Any way I don't mind if my photo is removed from the contest in fairness to the others who seem to have truly taken a macro photo. I had to look up macro photography this morning to learn what it really is. I really did not think I had any chance to win but if I do then I would want 2nd place to receive the prize. I should have looked into macro photos more before posting. Rules should be followed and I believe in being fair and it looks like my photo may not fit the bill...... Thanks fender : )

Before voting opened, I tried to explain that some photos were not "true macro" photos with hope that those that entered incorrectly would have had their eyes opened. I'm afraid that this post was missed by many. If I would have removed his entry during the voting period, it would have eliminated all the other votes and we would have had to start over. I've certainly learned a few things from April's contest and again I thank Johny25 for stepping up. So.....with this in mind.....JAY 415 is the winner.

Congratulations to Jay and all those that entered.


----------



## wasilvers (May 18, 2012)

Congrats to Jay! 
Again, good site, good people - and kids always win photo contests :wink:


----------



## Jay415 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks to all especially Johny25. Very cute pic of your son!!


----------



## Waterwings (May 18, 2012)

Congrats, Jay!


----------



## Johny25 (May 19, 2012)

Congrats Jay , thank you, and thanks to all who voted for my pic even though it wasn't within the rules. Both my boys really liked your pic Jay. They thought it was "tiny", the name they gave the little baby turtle we caught last year and kept for a few days. :lol:


----------

